# Your Opinion Please



## Amethyst (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm seriously thinking of joining Debtors Anonymous.




Its free and supposedly its like any other of those anonymous organizations that help people with compulsive habits. There are meetings and from what I've read so far, it seems like it might work. But I'm still hesitant.

Do any of you know anyone that's enrolled?

Opinions? Advantages, disadvantages? Let's hear 'em


----------



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2005)

I've never heard of this organization. However, if you are having $$ problems, perhaps you could talk to a financial planner. I know that my job has EAP (Employee Assistance Program) and you can talk to someone in a confidential manner. Its also free.

Good luck!


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 28, 2005)

I have never heard of Debtors Anonymous. A financial planner or credit counselling perhaps for the money end of it. For the compulsive habits maybe a counsellor, or a psychologist that specializes in this area. DA would probably take into consideration all the facets of the problem, probably have lots of support and I believe would follow the 12 step program. Good luck!


----------



## QurlySq (Sep 28, 2005)

here's the real question (in my eyes)... is your debt an issue that you really want to talk about in front of a bunch of strangers (anonymous or not)??.. that would be the determining issue for me... other than that, i'm sure that a group like that can offer support and some tips, but those are the same tips that you could get from books and support that you could (hopefully) get from loved ones... it's tricky i think - but it comes down to what your comfort level is in speaking to a lot of strangers face to face about why you're having trouble managing your finances... 

or it could be fun... what do i know??


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 28, 2005)

Actually I think I would feel more comfortable talking about it with strangers who also have the same problem or recovering from it than I would with family, friends or relatives who might be judgemental, critical and say offensive things to be or make me feel shame.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Amethyst, i personally think that you could give it a try. I have the highest respect for those groups, na aa oea and the other's that are around.They usually work on a 12 step principle and you will be amost perople who understand and relate to the problem.I go to na a lot.


----------

